# paw baths



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you guys are going to think I am crazy... But after almost 2 years of owning at least one Hav I just discovered the Paw Bath!!! I always thought you might as well wash them completely. But OMG- you just fill the sink with warm water and baby shampoo badda bing,badda boom, rinse and you are done. today I also did a snout wash too. usually their paws get dirtier so much quicker than the rest of them--- I bet you all have been doing this for ever-- How did I just now think of it...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!!!!!
What TIMING!!!!!

I just got finished giving Gucci a PAW BATH and her paws were FILTHY. She's been outside playing with some other Havs and they were black! She looked like a Parti! ound: In fact, they were so bad I may have to do it again before bed!

I do alot of spot baths, paws, face, beard, butt...I keep baby shampoo and conditioner at the kitchen sink.

They are great, aren't they? lol

Kara


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

My boys get a paw bath after we go for a walk, which isn't that often, sadly.
I just put them on the ledge of the bathroom sink, and do one paw at a time, under the running tap with shampoo. I'm always amazed at how much "road dirt" and grease they pick up - ick. Since they are on our bed a lot, clean feet are a must!!

Lincoln used to run away but now he accepts his fate and will just stand there after we come in from a walk :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Missy you are funny, my boys get pedicure & facials all the time.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

When I get the shampoo out from under the sink - Sissy slowly turns and goes the other way. She knows what is coming :bolt: 

She gets alot of them!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh I know!

I have gotten SMART and pick Gucci up before I run the water in the sink or bathtub...otherwise, she'd be hiding under the bed or sofa! :behindsofa: She's no dummy!

And the fact that she sleeps in the bed and crawls all OVER me all day long, is a big motivator to keep her sparkly clean! 

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I've done paw baths once or twice... but Kubrick has a tendency to pick things up EVERYWHERE even on his back! I don't know how he does it.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I always have to give Tripp a paw bath. I will miss summer because i can do it outside in warmer weather. He loves to dig in the dirt early in the morning when its damp out & his feet get wet then he goes to town digging in the veggie garden area. He will bury his face in the dirt(Jax too!). Its too cute.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Speaking of paws! Do most of you clip their nails yourselves?

Sissy likes getting her nails clipped about as much as paw baths.:doh: 

What kind of clippers do you use? I have some but not real happy with them.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji gets paw bath every morning after his walk. I also use Veterinarian's Best Waterless Foam Bath for paws and other areas. He knows the routine so well. My DH walks him and when they get home, he tells Benji to go to me to get his paws clean. Benji runs to me and stands until I pick him up. He waits patiently until I clean his paws, butt and boy parts! :biggrin1:


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Missy said:


> you guys are going to think I am crazy... But after almost 2 years of owning at least one Hav I just discovered the Paw Bath!!! I always thought you might as well wash them completely. But OMG- you just fill the sink with warm water and baby shampoo badda bing,badda boom, rinse and you are done. today I also did a snout wash too. usually their paws get dirtier so much quicker than the rest of them--- I bet you all have been doing this for ever-- How did I just now think of it...


Sully got one while we were on Vaca and decided it would be super fun to uke: all over his feet 7 times in 2 hours. So the paw bath is recent here to..alone with motion sickness tabs!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yep, Missy, Poornima, Kara , etc. I'm a big believer too in spot baths. Paws, face, and butt. They keep our puppies fresh, without the total mess and time of an entire bath. Biscuit loves it. He makes his happy, contented sound (sort of like a sigh or exhalation) while I'm doing it. Do your Havs make that sound?? He's done it since we got him. 

I'm too chicken to clip his nails myself. I tried it a few times when he was little. So the groomer always does it. Perhaps with the correct tool it is easier. But I was always so afraid I would cut him.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Because our sink is too small and quite enclosed, the sink bath didn't work anymore when Sierra became older.
So I actually bought a plastic rectangular container which is high enough for a paw bath, but not too high, as Sierra can easily walk in and out of it! It is exactly perfect for Sierra to stand in with all four paws! Though I only use it often during autumn and winter, as then she really needs it.

Sierra does not like at all for her muzzle to be washed!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL! I've always looked for the easier way!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Yep, Missy, Poornima, Kara , etc. I'm a big believer too in spot baths. Paws, face, and butt. They keep our puppies fresh, without the total mess and time of an entire bath. Biscuit loves it. He makes his happy, contented sound (sort of like a sigh or exhalation) while I'm doing it. Do your Havs make that sound?? He's done it since we got him.
> 
> I'm too chicken to clip his nails myself. I tried it a few times when he was little. So the groomer always does it. Perhaps with the correct tool it is easier. But I was always so afraid I would cut him.


Yes, Gucci makes the sigh of exhalation, but I have always interpreted it as "here we go again"...ound: OF course, I have no idea what it really means, but I like your version 'relief'.

I use the Greenies adjustable clippers and I do like those. You can set them to where they will only go so far and you cant' cut the quick, and they also have a battery operated filer/smoother on the end. I could only find them on ebay, the small one.

Kara


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

has anyone tried the wipes? i don't know where you all live but i know when i walk django around the nighborhood his paws get dusty but not dirty sometimes. i use a wipe to clean the bottom of his paws and it works wonders. now of course those days where his paws are dirty and wet from a walk, well, he needs his paws cleaned under the sink. i have purchaed a spray nozzel that attaches to my laundry room sink, i can just plop him in the sink, turn the water on and spray his paws while he's in the sink, it's a lot less messy than theold way of holding his paws over the faucet!

also, side note, i just purchaed the puppoose, someone recommended it on the site, it's rather great. he's still getting use to is but i can c arry django int his bag around my shoulders and neck and it feels like i am not carring anything at all. i think the website is called feeltheflo.com. check it out.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Little Buddy, I used the wipes a lot when he was a puppy, they are super-handy---but discovered he was allergic to something in them. He was chewing his paws like mad. So I use just plain warm water, or mix in a little doggy tearless shampoo. 

Oh I'm really interested to know that you purchased one of those carriers. How much does Django weigh? Biscuit is 15# so I'm wondering if it would work with him. I love Django's name---love the music of Django Reinhardt!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara , that sound Biscuit makes, I call it snuffling. He does it when he is super happy, and only to me. When we snuggle or I am washing or brushing him, or when he's riding home in the car after the dogsitter's. It seems to be his version of Thank you, Mommy.

Actually, the darn cat does the same thing to me, but less frequently. He's done it since he was a tiny kitten .


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> Kara , that sound Biscuit makes, I call it snuffling. He does it when he is super happy, and only to me. When we snuggle or I am washing or brushing him, or when he's riding home in the car after the dogsitter's. It seems to be his version of Thank you, Mommy.


Now that I'm thinking about it, Gucci does it when she's happy too! So maybe it isn't an 'annoyed' sound, she'll do it when we are snuggling and I'm rubbin' her belly at night. And also when I go to pick her up, she'll roll on her back and make that sound. And..yes, it is only to me.

I suppose I just assume she doesn't like being brushed or spot baths, but who knows...maybe she does realize that's why she's so darn pretty! 

She played with some other dogs yesterday so we had quite a few budding mats to get out this morning, she'll also try to smother me with kisses to get me to stop! haha.



> i just purchaed the puppoose, someone recommended it on the site, it's rather great. he's still getting use to is but i can c arry django int his bag around my shoulders and neck and it feels like i am not carring anything at all. i think the website is called feeltheflo.com. check it out.


That is REALLY cute! Let us know how it works. I like the idea of distributing the weight over two shoulders, however...I wonder if that would put more ache on one's back? lol......Super cute though! It would be great for short trips around town.

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

No sounds of contentment here!! Amy you must be a dog and cat whisperer!!! the boys hate baths of any kind. They will tolerate it- sort of --- but I usually end up getting wetter than them from them trying to climb over me to freedom. I do use the wipes a lot too-- I was allergic to something in the waterless bath (started sniffling and sneezing) which is why I discovered the paw bath in the sink.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You know, Missy, it's just Biscuit, not me. He's a pretty laid-back Hav (though with some moments of insanity). The trade-off is that he while is less difficult, he also may be less bright. Though perhaps I'm underestimating him. He learns things very quickly.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Kara, how EXACTLY do you remove the budding mats?? Mat alert at my house!! HELP. I just discovered 3 or 4 today. It's because his coat is growing out and it's happening around the harness and collar area. I'm in a panic, don't want to pull on his sensitive skin.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Kara, how EXACTLY do you remove the budding mats?? Mat alert at my house!! HELP. I just discovered 3 or 4 today. It's because his coat is growing out and it's happening around the harness and collar area. I'm in a panic, don't want to pull on his sensitive skin.


Do you have a revolving tooth comb, or fine toothed metal comb and a small scissor?

Here's what I do:

I pull the mat apart sideways as much as I can, and then I take the small scissor and cut into the center of it.

Then, I pull off some stray/sideways hair with my fingers and I try to use my fingers to get most of the mat out.

Then I take one hand and hold the roots between my thumb and index finger and I use the comb to brush out the mat, letting it pull the fur and protecting her skin w/ my other hand.

Does that make sense?

Sometimes, for bigger mats, I'll use a little conditioner or leave on conditioner spray.

I always try to spray her w/ leave on conditioner or use the mink oil/silk oil where her harness and collar are and that really does help.

I brush her 2x a day. In the morning, I use the pin brush, but the combs and scissors for mats and at night, I use a soft bristle brush (its just more gentle on the fur) and if I find anymore mats at night, I'll get them out w/ the scissors and fingers, mostly.

Do you have acrylic nails? LOL....those help!

Here lately, she's been matting on her ears and armpits mostly. Be SUPER careful around the ears, because one time I was brushing out a mat and she jerked her head and yelped!  Ouch! So, I always make her lay down when I do her ears from now on.

They really aren't hard to get out, it just takes a little practice! Rub some conditioner in his fur under his collar and that'll help keep it from matting.

Kara


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

to answer biscuits question, django is a heafty 9 lbs. but the bags come in a large which accomodate 15-20 lbs. check out the website. i could not believe how comfortable it was to carry him around. django wasn't liking it too much bit i think he will get use to it. i am taking it down to florida with me.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, thanks Little Buddy. I think Biscuit may like it too, because he loves being carried close to me. He's a mama's boy.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh thank you so much KARA for that very helpful detailed explanation of how to de-mat. I will follow your instructions to the letter. Biscuit has never had mats before, and I'm a little clueless. But now he has like 4 bad ones. I feel negligent. 

Also, I feel bad because now I know you're feeling lousey and here you are 
helping others, as always. You have such a generous spirit!! Thank you!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Oh thank you so much KARA for that very helpful detailed explanation of how to de-mat. I will follow your instructions to the letter. Biscuit has never had mats before, and I'm a little clueless. But now he has like 4 bad ones. I feel negligent.
> 
> Also, I feel bad because now I know you're feeling lousey and here you are
> helping others, as always. You have such a generous spirit!! Thank you!!


Aww, thank you! I spent most of the day in bed and this morning I even forgot to pack my son's lunch!  :frusty: And he can't buy lunch because he takes an extra class on his lunch hour. ARGHH! :brick: I hope this week turns around!

I hope I explained it alright and it works! The key is to cut the hairs that are going *across* the mat, so you don't take off much length.

If anyone has a better/more efficient method, I'd love to hear it. 

You are a sweetheart, Amy! :kiss:

Kara


----------

